

Ask HN: How to properly dispose of hard disks? - pierrefar

I have some really old dead hard disks to dispose of. What's the best way to remove/wipe/destroy the data on them prior to disposal?
======
DanielStraight
Two options:

1\. Assume no one will care. This will work in 99.9% of cases.

2\. Physical destruction. A hammer or axe should work nicely. Unless "dispose
of" means give/sell to someone else, don't rely on electronic methods of
deleting data.

~~~
pierrefar
Thanks. It's not about anyone not caring. I can't remember if they had things
that are covered by NDAs. Can't hurt to be diligent.

I was thinking of burning the actual platters, which would be part of option
(2).

